# Russian speakers?



## Monster (Apr 16, 2014)

I need some help from someone that speaks Russian. One of my characters speaks Russian and I need help with typing out romanized versions of the things he says. Some if it may contain language. Mostly muttering insults under his breath.

Example: How would you go about typing these in romanized russian (like typing english, not russian alphabet. Does that make sense?)

-Tell Ylaina I can hear her talking crap about me.
-I'm in the bathroom, what do you want? 
-What a jerk.
-Damn that's funny.

Then there's some other more language filled phrases. I will PM them if that's all well and good.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 17, 2014)

Расскажи Ylaina я слышу ее говорить дерьмо обо мне
Я в ванной, чего ты хочешь?

Google is your friend... Except when it is collecting statistics.


----------



## Monster (Apr 17, 2014)

I figured that part out but i dont know how to turn symbols into sound. For example with Japanese there is "thank you" written in kanji symbols and then there is romanized which makes sounds = "arigato"


----------



## kilroy214 (Apr 18, 2014)

If you have a smart phone? Download a translator. I got one for free, has 30+ languages, and has a lady speak it for you so you pronounce it correctly. Works wonders with the writing of foreign languages.


----------

